# County Fair



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2019)

Tomorrow is the first day of our county fair. It's not very big, but it's still a lot of work. I have my stuff gathered up to enter and will make some cookies in the morning to take. Hope some of my flowers perk up in the night so i can take a few; heat has been ruthless lately. Four o'clocks and crepe myrtle are looking pretty good. No roses, poor things. I have a few vegetables to take. I'm taking my felt food and some other needlework to enter, and a couple of photos to enter. I am supervisor for the Antique section and it's always a busy spot. This year instead of people entering their animals in certain classes, the Fair board is sponsoring a jackpot. We'll see how this works out. The number of animals entered the last few years has been dwindling, so they are going to try the jackpot. Horse club is hosting a clinic on Saturday and I said I'd bring Dapper Dan in to show harnessing. I might take Midnight instead; she would enjoy it and she has better manners!
My mom is in a nursing home. The residents have been busy making things for a few weeks to enter in the fair. The bus will take them to the fair; they are looking forward to that! Isn't that neat that the nursing home helps them with that? Most of the residents are farm folk who entered things in the fair their whole lives. She wouldn't have gone if she'd been home and we offered to take her, but now she's looking forward to going on the bus!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 22, 2019)

Hope everything goes well for the fair and the weather cools down, so you can enjoy yourselves


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2019)

My sister's orchid was a show stopper at the Fair. I got blue on my onions and squash. Supposed to have 5 apples instead of only 3, so that entry was a bust! Premium on my dried chives and ribbons on my other drieds: kale, tomatoes, cherries, chilies. Quite a bit of garden produce this year, which was great to see. My felt food was a hit with the spectators and children, but only got second place in the judge's estimation. 
I went over to the other County Fair where my mom's things were. It is a German Mennonite area with a very active Homemakers Club and 4H. Lots of beautiful quilts, baked goodies, canned goods, and garden produce!! Much more than at our Fair. Very enjoyable to see. 
Tomorrow I take Dapper Dan for a harnessing exhibit. There will be a vet tech, farrier, and a training session. Hope DD and I do not croak in the heat.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 24, 2019)

Congratulations to you and your sister on your ribbons.
I like your felt food  Was it the hamburger and bun that you entered?
How did your Mom's day go? I think it is great that they offer to take them to the fair and that the residents have entered their handiwork.
I hope it went well with DD and you didn't melt. The woman who owned Peanut before me used him in harnessing demonstrations at the fairs. For the 4-H kids, I think. I dunno how she managed, knowing what a ninny he can be!

What is a Jackpot and how does it work?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Congratulations to you and your sister on your ribbons.
> I like your felt food  Was it the hamburger and bun that you entered?
> How did your Mom's day go? I think it is great that they offer to take them to the fair and that the residents have entered their handiwork.
> I hope it went well with DD and you didn't melt. The woman who owned Peanut before me used him in harnessing demonstrations at the fairs. For the 4-H kids, I think. I dunno how she managed, knowing what a ninny he can be!
> ...


I think a jackpot is when exhibitors pay to enter and whoever wins takes home the money. No ribbons. Looked as though there was a good crowd for the event. The newspaper will probably have statistics next week.
I had a pretty miserable morning. Don't think Dapper Dan enjoyed it either. I had bathed him the night before and used high-end conditioner on his tail and forelock. He was so handsome today! This is his birthday month--he is 23. People today had a hard time believing he is that old.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2019)

Do you have some pictures? I'd love to see them.
Was you miserable because of the heat?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Do you have some pictures? I'd love to see them.
> Was you miserable because of the heat?


It was too hard to work the camera and Dapper Dan at the same time; when I was driving him I couldn't take pictures and when the children were playing with them I had to be alert. 
I was miserable because the presenter was so long winded and kept recommending rough "cowboy" training. "You can beat a horse all over with a 2X4 but just don't hit him in the eye" kind of thing, and using a rope halter without warning people about its dangers. 
I thought I was going to talk about harnessing. I think some of the spectators would have been interested in driving, but Mr Long Wind had the microphone and most of the people just faded away after a while.

Some children came over and I let them drive Dapper Dan. I'm not going to do that any more; it isn't fair to him. I think I remember saying that once before, but I forgot. I don't think I will forget again.
Anyway, he got a nice bath and we spent several hours playing together, so all was not lost. 
I picked up my Fair entries, but the money lady was already gone so I will have to go back tomorrow to get my ribbon money. And Dapper Dan enjoyed one of my blue ribbon cookies!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd be miserable too! Mr. Windy sounds like kinda mean! Really mean, in fact.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2019)

Actually, his actions with the horse were correct, it was his words that I objected to. He was doing the right thing but saying the wrong things! I think he is one of those trainers who believe in natural horsemanship, but hasn't quite given up the cowboy/rodeo mentality. If he had kept his session to 30 minutes, he would have been okay. 
Picked up my ribbon winnings today and I made $79.50! That was worth the effort.


----------



## plaid mare (Sep 1, 2019)

Impressive swag!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2021)

Fair begins today. We didn't have one last year. It is an unknown how many exhibits there will be. I have been on the radio twice to encourage entries. It sure is hard to get fruits and vegetables the right size. And even cookies don't bake out the same size! Long day, but I generally enjoy it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 19, 2021)

Wo


Marsha Cassada said:


> Fair begins today. We didn't have one last year. It is an unknown how many exhibits there will be. I have been on the radio twice to encourage entries. It sure is hard to get fruits and vegetables the right size. And even cookies don't bake out the same size! Long day, but I generally enjoy it.


Wow Marsha, you do it all! And how many people can say they have been on the radio? Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, that is sooooo cool! Have a great time and share pics with us when you get a chance


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2021)

Very long day at the fair. We had quite a lot of antiques entered, which was my area; a fair amount of flowers, and quite a lot of ag/garden products. The needlework class was way down and so was the fine arts. Nice cakes and baked goodies. The animals went on into the night. Not sure why they start those classes so late. One girl brought her bunny. He was the only rabbit entry. The judge spent time with her, asking questions about the bunny. They only thing she didn't know was how much he weighed. She was super proud of her banner and ribbon award. 
For the uncertain times, and having to skip a year, it was a pretty decent showing.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2021)

I miss fairs. I have not been to one in about 25 years. We have many that originated as "farm based" fairs that have the crafts, baking, horse and oxen pulling, shows, but they have turned way to commercial for me. I remember sitting HIGH up in the bleachers at Deerfield Fair many cold Fall nights watching the Horse Show with the bats soaring above us. Good times back then. Actually, some of the best times.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 21, 2021)

Here I am with my applique flower quilt that took me two years to finish because of covid.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2021)

Oh that's gorgeous! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## betwys1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Very long day at the fair. We had quite a lot of antiques entered, which was my area; a fair amount of flowers, and quite a lot of ag/garden products. The needlework class was way down and so was the fine arts. Nice cakes and baked goodies. The animals went on into the night. Not sure why they start those classes so late. One girl brought her bunny. He was the only rabbit entry. /snip/



Imagine! A county fair with only one rabbit! At the Jackson County fair down the road, a few years back, there were good showings in poultry - miniature English game fowl caught our eye, so we took home a trio and before too long we were over-run with them, until a friend took pity on us and hauled off the whole caboodle.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 22, 2021)

betwys1 said:


> Imagine! A county fair with only one rabbit! At the Jackson County fair down the road, a few years back, there were good showings in poultry - miniature English game fowl caught our eye, so we took home a trio and before too long we were over-run with them, until a friend took pity on us and hauled off the whole caboodle.


I went to the Jackson Co fair a few years ago and there were certainly a lot of poultry. Maybe some were yours? It is usually just a few people who bring the most entries. But everyone can enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow!! That flower quilt is impressive!! 2 years, dang!! Great job, it is beautiful!


----------



## rgsiiiya (Aug 23, 2021)

betwys1 said:


> Imagine! A county fair with only one rabbit! At the Jackson County fair down the road, a few years back, there were good showings in poultry - miniature English game fowl caught our eye, so we took home a trio and before too long we were over-run with them, until a friend took pity on us and hauled off the whole caboodle.



Here in Colorado, we are having a major outbreak of wild Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease that has been crossing into the domestic population...So at this year's fairs (which we also ALWAYS go to with our minis being a hit in the parade each year) all the bunnies were sequestered and none were allowed to be sold. :-(


----------

